

Ask PG: please add the option to open links in new window/tab - bartkappenburg

I&#x27;m often frustrated about the fact that links (titles but links in comments as well) open in the same window. Fully aware of the fact that some users actually prefer the current setting, but could you consider making it an option?<p>(and yes, I know I can right-click, use a plugin for chrome&#x2F;ff&#x2F;etc, etc etc, but I want it to be the same across all devices I use when logged in)<p>Thanks for listening!
======
dalke
There are many things which frustrate me. This is not one of them. HN does
what pretty much every other link site does, so you must be plenty frustrated.
FWIW, control-click / command-click should open in new tab, and is just about
as fast as click.

